# Lurker takes the leap



## Skelefun (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi there, my name is Mike. I'm a long time browser, first time poster here. I'm currently working on a novel and am a good deal into it, but have decided against posting anything until the first draft is completed (as advised by Stephen King). This is a great place and everyone here seems really nice and helpful so I'm looking forward to my time here.

Not sure if it's that relevant, but here's a little about me:
I'm big into anything outdoors (hunting, fishing, camping, you name it, chances are I do it). I like snowboarding, movies, living the college life (You know what I mean, Ha ha), and of course, writing!

Well, thanks for taking the time to read this. Hopefully I'll get to know some of you!

P.S. I can't figure out how to make paragraph indentations. Any help?


----------



## mariahern (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi, Mike, fellow newbie here. The place is filled with helpful people.  I've felt very much at home in a short time.  Welcome!

Maria


----------



## The Backward OX (Nov 19, 2008)

Skelefun said:


> P.S. I can't figure out how to make paragraph indentations. Any help?


Hi. Welcome to the madhouse.

Re your Q, it depends on whether you mean in a word-processing doc or here on-site. I think maybe here it can't be done. Re Word docs it can, but I don't have the time right now to explain. Keep an eye out for Sam - he'll probably roll up and get you sorted. He's helpful like that.


----------



## Nickie (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello to you, Mike, and welcome to the forum. Making indentations is quite easy. Go to your main tool bar and take "File". Then there is something underneath which willl have the word Page in it (my toolbar in another language). Once there, you'll find means to set your indentations. At your keyboard, you normally take the key above Caps Lock (hope this is right, as I use Azerty).


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey there Mike and welcome


----------



## Sam (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Mike. 

To indent, go into the "Advanced" option on the bottom of the "Quick Reply" post box. Along the top of the toolbar, you see a list of numbers (1,2,3 on top of each other) beside which is a bulleted list, beside which is the button for changing indents. 

Like so. 
​Hope this helps and enjoy your time here.


----------



## Foxee (Nov 19, 2008)

Hiya, Mike, welcome to the forum. I've never used indentations here so I'm glad to see your question has been sorted out.

Sounds like a fun college life and I'm glad you can fit us into your schedule. 

~Foxee


----------



## Industrial (Nov 19, 2008)

SK is a beast.

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Skelefun (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the warm welcomes and indentation help! This is a really cool place.


----------



## terrib (Nov 19, 2008)

glad to have you, sweetie pie


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello Mike and welcome to WF!


----------

